# FS: 1995 Trek 930, 18"



## Greg (Aug 3, 2008)

I no longer have any need for my first MTB, a 1995 Trek 930 so it's up for sale. 18" frame:







Dunno. Maybe it could be the foundation of a nice *single-speed project* for someone? :idea: Actually, I would still consider the bike trail-worthy as is for someone that wants to see if MTB is right for them.

Basically stock except for a Rock Shox fork (circa mid-90's) and it has some resin platforms on it currently, but I do have the toe cage pedals pictured above if for some strange reason the buyer wants them. Old school chromoly frame with stylin' grip shifters. Meet me somewhere in West-central CT on a ride and I'll bring it along. $100 OBO.


----------



## powhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

gotta give JP first dibs on that.......also im sick of  seeing that piece of shit bike of his on my rack....on the way back from kmart a few weeks ago I just hung it without the straps hoping it would fall off, but no such luck...Ill tell him about the bike

steve


----------



## powhunter (Aug 9, 2008)

JP wants it  

steve


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry, Steve. The bike's already accounted for. If anything changes, I'll be sure to let you/JP know. I guess you get to adorn your Jeep with that POS a little longer.... :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2008)

Real nice bike and a great frame. It was all chromo frame and full STX. Good value for 100.00


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow, lots of takers, I might have to go over my dads house and dig in his shed to see if my old mid 90's(?) Rockhooper A-1 is tucked into the corner still.


----------



## Philpug (Aug 10, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Wow, lots of takers, I might have to go over my dads house and dig in his shed to see if my old mid 90's(?) Rockhooper A-1 is tucked into the corner still.


The A1 was also a nice bike. I like the Specialized geometry a little bit better than the Trek. I has a A1 FS as my first real mountain hike. iIRC, that was also full STX.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

SOLD!!! Bargained down to a case of beer:beer:


----------

